# horizontal dropouts on yeti?



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

Are there an aftermarket horizontal dropout for yeti dj's? i found an 08 frame for a good price but i'll only go for it if there's a horizontal dropout out there somewhere. thanks


----------



## desertrat423 (May 3, 2009)

pretty sure yeti makes a single speed dropout for the dj


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

ive heard pleanty of people say that but i can't find them anywhere, ive checked every bike site i can find, and 10 pages of google, and my local shop wont give me a straight answer


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

no, they never made any. it was intended, but never happened. the new '10 dj has sliding vertical dropouts instead. if you know anyone with skills and access to a cnc machine, i suppose you could make some. i sold my first dj while waiting for the horizontal dropouts to come and then i bought an '09 knowing that they wouldn't be released. 33/16 is apparently the perfect ratio for running ss without a tensioner on this bike.

and is your '08 price better than jenson usa's $325 for an '09?


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, i thought it was just a rumor, and i was looking at the '09 on jenson, '08 was a typo, i think im going to go for it and just run a blackspire stinger, or try the 33/16

thanks for the info saturnine!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

look forward to seeing a build if it happens.


----------



## YetiPags (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Guys,

You are in luck...The 2010 DJ has a $75.00 option for a single speed specific dropout.

Just check out their website.

"The single speed dropout moves vertically and allows for 25mm of adjustment. In addition the wheel can be moved/tensioned with out affecting the position of the disc brake. It is sold separately by your local dealer or via our online store."


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

im gonna say the '10 is not in his budget


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

PimpinD is correct


----------

